# Rapido 9048df



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to update members that my MH is no longer for sale.
Sometimes we take things for granted and forget what we have and only realise once it has gone.
Awake this morning and smelt the coffee this MH has been brilliant so can’t bear to part with it.

Regards
Ray


----------

